# SLC SL Campy SR 11 shifting issues



## RidingAgain (Aug 30, 2009)

Anyone have a SLC SL with Campy SR 11? I set up my SLC SL with a new SR 11 gruppo and it shifts horrible. Had my LBS which is a Campy Pro facility try everything: new derailuer hanger both OEM and aftermarket, new cables, check frame alignement, etc. I described everything in detail in the Campy section.

Both Cervelo and Campy seem perplexed.Has anyone been able to make a similar set up work?


----------



## tocoldmn (Feb 18, 2007)

I could never get campy to shift well on my R3-SL. I had the LBS look at it. Different people, I was never happy. I had to make a switch. Tends to get a little pricey. Good luck, I hope you get campy to work to your liking.


----------



## RidingAgain (Aug 30, 2009)

Did you try to resolve this with the Campy and Cervelo tech staff? What did you switch to?


----------



## tocoldmn (Feb 18, 2007)

I just went to shimano. Make sure the dergailuar hanger is seat properly. I've seen where the paint is thicker in one spot on the drop out then the other.


----------



## RidingAgain (Aug 30, 2009)

Which shimano did you resort to? 7800?


----------



## tocoldmn (Feb 18, 2007)

I went with 6700. It is pretty nice. Not the lightest however.


----------



## RidingAgain (Aug 30, 2009)

So did you make the change because Cervelo and Campy said it was impossible or incompatible or ?


----------

